# New here; got bugs.



## JLHayes13 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey there I'm new to the board and I've got 3 PDF's. I've got an Azureus, a Leucomelas, and Patricia. I've had them for about a year and a half with bugs save for fruit flies. Well about 4 days ago I got some pinhead crickets because my FF cultures were behind and about two days ago I found two groups of uninvited guests. I went over the sticky section and none of them sound quite like what I have. 

The first group are tiny salt grain sized white bugs that crawl on the glass inside and outside the vivarium and on the coconut. I saw a couple on my Azureus but he didn't seem to mind and it looked like he was trying to eat some off of the glass. 

The second group are small pin-sized worms that vary in length from a quarter to half an inch. They are clear in color and only seem to crawl on the glass where there is moisture especially where there is some algae growing. 

I don't have a camera that is good enough to take pictures of my guests but hopefully someone will know what they are. I just want to make sure that they aren't going to hurt my frogs or plants. Thanks in advance for any help.

-Joseph


----------



## pacaAndrew (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't know much about that stuff but from what I've learned from the forum is the frogs with eat em up, never hurts to have a variety in their diet.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

The first sounds like grain mites.

The second sounds like those "C" shaped nematodes some people get.


----------



## JLHayes13 (Feb 21, 2009)

So I shouldn't worry about either of these?


----------

